# Pico PC



## SeeSharpNewBee (30. Januar 2008)

Hi@all,

ich habe von VIA diesen kleinen Computer gefunden, http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/embedded/artigo/ und jetzt überlege ich ob ich nicht mit Linux und diesem kleinen Gerät einen Router mit Firewall baue.

Jetzt stehe ich jedoch vor dem problem, das Gerät hat nur einen Lan Anschluss. Kennt jemand ein ähnliches Gerät, wenn möglich noch kleiner? Mit 1,8 Zoll Festplatte oder so.

Also, einzigen Anforderungen: Linux muss drauf installierbar sein, und 2 x Lan muss vorhanden sein, am besten Gigabit Lan.

Danke!


----------



## olqs (30. Januar 2008)

Dann wird dich sicher diese Seite interessieren:
http://www.nwlab.net/art/embedded-pc/wrap-soekris.html
Dort gehts hauptsächlich um solche Boards (wrap,soekris), die mit Monowall und co laufen.
Aber prinzipiell läuft darauf natürlich auch Linux.

Auch Links zu Anbietern gibts dort.


----------

